# Soundkarte mit Unterstütung von altem Surroundsystem gesucht



## Cheiron (24. Dezember 2012)

*Soundkarte mit Unterstütung von altem Surroundsystem gesucht*

Hallo,
ich besitze ein altes Surroundsystem, das Cambridge Soundworks DTT2500 digital.
Dieses besitzt neben analogen 5.1 Eingang auch über einen coaxialen Eingang um dann selbst 5.1 zu encoden.
Nun suche ich eine Soundkarte, welche idealerweise dieses aktive System unterstützt und ich auch Spiele in Dolby zocken kann.
Ursprünglich werkelte diese mal an einer SB 5.1 live platinum dafür gabs auch den Digital DIN Anschluß, für die alten Hasen hier 

Mein Onboard-Sound hat zwar den Koax-Ausgang, aber wenn ich da was vermeintlich in Dolby rausschicke wird das auch nie erkannt. Sprich mehr wie die dann am Soundsystem anwählbare 4Kanal Surround bekomme ich nicht hin, und da spielt der Anschluß ob analog oder digital keine Rolle.

Nun bin ich schon ein wenig an der neuen Sounblaster Z hängen geblieben.
Nachteil ist, dass diese über keinen Coax-Ausgang mehr verfügt, dafür über die analogen Mehrkanalanschlüsse welche den Teuren dann fehlen (SB HD bspw.).
Da wäre jetzt die Frage wie die Karte mit Dolby Material umgeht, ob da AC-3 Datenstrom rauskommt. Dann könnte ich mit einem Konverter (optisch->koax) arbeiten?!

Oder die ASUS Xonar D2X, die hat schon den koax-Ausgang, aber ob die sonst das treibertechnisch auch so supportet - da schweigen sich die Hersteller irgendwie aus. 

Daneben will ich eben noch mit Kopfhörern spielen, habe noch die Speedlink Medusa 5.1, die Kopfhörer lösen sich aber auf. Und diese möchte ich ersetzen durch meine Bose Stereokopfhörer und eben mit virtuellem Raumklang von den Karten arbeiten.

Hoffe das beschriebene ist noch verständlich. Also wer kann mir eine Karte empfehlen, die idealerweise noch mit meiner aktiven Anlage am besten harmoniert, als auch virtuellen Surround an Headphones ermöglicht.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2012)

Wenn das Boxenset auch analoge Anschlüsse hat, dann würde ich die auch nutzen. Das einzige "Problem" ist, dass Du die Kopfhörer dann halt je nach Bedarf umstecken musst, also: den Stecker, der für den "Front"sound der Boxen zuständig ist, muss raus, der von den Kopfhörern wieder rein. Und dann musst Du zusätzlich noch in Windows umstellen, dass Du nicht mehr Surround über die 3 Buchsen der Karte ausgibst, sondern nur Stereo nutzt, dort aber dann Dolby Headphone, falls die Soundquelle (Film, Spiel...)  surroundfähig ist

Die hier zB ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   es kann sogar sein, dass man die mit dem Frontpanel des Gehäuses verbinden kann, dann wäre es evlt. möglich, dass man dort den Kopfhörer einsteckt und die Boxen sich automatisch abstellen, Windows dann in Stereomodus übergeht und das umstellen nicht mehr nötig ist. Wenn nicht, dann musst Du es halt manuell machen.


ach ja: was für ein Mainboard hast Du denn?


----------



## Cheiron (24. Dezember 2012)

Das Problem der analogen Eingänge ist, dass ich damit die Boxen nur Fourpoint betreiben kann, sowie ich das LS System verstanden habe.
Wenn nun ein Spiel wirklich in Dolby Digital läuft kann ich mit dem Digital-Ausgang der Soundkarte auf den Digital-Coax-In am LS-System.

Zum Thema Umstecken, die SB Z hat einen seperaten Köpfhörer Ausgang, sprich es braucht wohl nur noch im Soundprog auf Kopfhörer gewechselt werden.

Mainboard ist ein Asus, den Typ müßte ich grad im Keller schauen, ist für ein Phenom II X5 955, hab ich mir vor 2 oder 3 Jahren zusammengebaut. Onboard Sound ist irgendein Realtek HD Audio.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2012)

Die SB z hat allerdings keinen koax, sondern optisch digital. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, wie "leicht" man noch was mit koax finden kann, da optisch sich eher durchgesetzt hat. Optisch haben viele Karten.

Eine Karte, die auf jeden Fall koax hat, wäre die Xonar Essence ST für PCI-Slot: ASUS Xonar Essence ST, PCI (90-YAA0E0-0UAN00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  eine andere, die wirklich 100pro auch koax hat, finde ich nicht, jedenfalls keine günstigere. Die Karte hat analog "nur" Stereo, ist dabei aber extrem hochwertig - das wäre dann aber schade, wenn man ein digitales Boxenset nutzt, da dabei die Karte nicht zur Geltung kommt. Für sehr gute Kopfhörer wiederum wäre die Top. Da weiß ich nciht, wie gut die Bose sind (Bose gilt gemeinhin als viel zu teuer für die "Leistung", die man bekommt)


----------



## Cheiron (27. Dezember 2012)

Deswegen meinte ich eben, dass ich mir noch einen Konverter (optisch->koax) dazuhole. Habe auch gesehen, dass sich das Optische, vermutlich wegen des Preises etabliert hat.
Eine Karte mit PCI (und über 3Jahre alt) will ich nicht mehr, deswegen eben die SB Z. Ich denke ich hole mir die einfach mal.

Bzgl. den Bose, da hat jeder seine Meinung. Hochpreisig sind sie, aber dafür bekommen sie aus wenig Volumen den meiner Meinung nach mindestens gleich guten Sound bei top Verarbeitung und geringem Gewicht.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2012)

Die Essence gibt es auch als PCie-Version: ASUS Xonar Essence STX, PCIe x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Cheiron (1. Januar 2013)

Wollte noch schreiben, dass ich mit der SB Z und einem Konverter von Lindy (optisch --> koax) nun erfolgreich war.
In den Einstellungen der SB kann man sagen, dass der Encoder in Dolby Digital aktiv sein soll - und nun habe ich endlich wieder 5.1  Sound!


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2013)

dann viel spaß


----------

